# Using a Fluval as a CO2 Reactor



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've used a Magnum 350 for about a year and a half as a CO2 reactor without any problems. I've read of a lot of folks doing this with their Fluvals also and I have to ask how do you do it? 

I am curently using a Fluval 303 and Magnum 350 on one 75g and a Fluval 304and Magnum 350 on another 75g (both Fluvals used to be on the same tank) and both of the Fluvals airlocked when I tried using them as a CO2 reactor. After about 2 hours of bubbling CO2 into the canister it will airlock (CO2 lock may be a better choice of words). 

I'm just curious as to how folks are doing this with their Fluvals. Is it low CO2 delivery rates, DIY CO2, smaller tank size??? My Fluvals still occassionally airlock under conditions of high pearling late in the day,usually when the tank is a bit overgrown...


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

im using a Fluval 304. i dont have a high tech canister CO2 system, i use two Hagen canisters that i plug into a T valve, and run that single line in the tank to the intake. i haven't had any issues with my Fluval locking up on me.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I ran my pressurized line directly into the filter intake. No problems locking up either. Twice a day I got a fine mist stream for approx 5 min at a time. According to Tom, thats a good thing.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

i too get the fine mist air stream occasionaly, just not as long a time as Simpte 27


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

why not buy a cheap 20$ inline reactor and have 100% diffusion w/o streams of bubbles or canister lockups?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the misting effect (and my filter was a 204 which could account for the longer misting time vs the 304.)


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've been running my co2 directly into my intake of my eheim ecco for months without a problem. I did recently change to a limewood airstone beneath my spraybar return and do notice better pearling, but not necessarily better plant health or growth.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Zapins said:


> why not buy a cheap 20$ inline reactor and have 100% diffusion w/o streams of bubbles or canister lockups?


A reactor isn't a problem as I have both a DIY and an Aquamedic Reactor 1000 I could put on this tank! I'm currently trying a diffusor stone and the mist idea out of curiosity!

I was just curious how people use their Fluvals as reactors since I see this talked about quite a bit. I have a hard enough time keeping my Fluvals from airlocking when there is a good amount of pearling in the tank let alone when bubbling CO2 into it.

I have used my Eheim ECCO as a reactor in the past also with similar results as houseofcards. With the Ecco, I would get occasional "burps" of CO2 but they didn't last as long as Damon's did.


----------



## HUNTER (Dec 22, 2005)

I have been using glass diffusor under my fluval 204 intake and no problem, now i switched to fluval 304 with at least 4 bps or more and no problem as well, i have to press my head against the motor to even hear it running, i love fluvals.


----------

